# Funny Youtube Videos



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

You probably do have better things to do, but this is more fun.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

LMAO just saw this and it's funny as ****:


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

One of my favorites.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

As a Asian, this gave me a slight chuckle...it's all in good fun but i worry this type of **** breeds a racial bullying culture among the young people.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*A dramatic reading of a youtube fangirl argument:*


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

for the gamers of us -


----------



## wolfie620 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

Epic5tv on youtube ... heres one vid "marry me" prank


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Funny? Disturbing? Offensive?


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Douchbag bearded dragon


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

How to fight with tall guys:


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Star Trek Voyager:


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Manhorse (May 28, 2014)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

No matter how many times I watch this...it never gets old (might offend BBT fans).


----------



## catterpillar (Mar 19, 2013)

loved this animation: 



death is having a bad day at work)))


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Definitely one for the SASsers.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> Definitely one for the SASsers.


That's both funny and depressing. Here's my contribution. Rick is a jerk to puppets.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Fever Dream said:


> That's both funny and depressing. Here's my contribution. Rick is a jerk to puppets.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------

